# European Reviews June 2006



## Keitht (Jun 5, 2006)

Madeira Regency Palace, Madeira, Portugal

Review by Paul Stock

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jun 7, 2006)

Marriott's Playa Andaluza, Spain

Review by Lynne.....


----------



## Keitht (Jun 11, 2006)

Timeshare Vaugrenier, France

Review by Judy Johnson


----------



## Keitht (Jun 14, 2006)

Alto Golf and Country Club, Portugal

Review by Alan Mace


----------



## Keitht (Jun 15, 2006)

Monte Carvoeiro Clube, Portugal

Review by Stephen Laurie

Update by owner at resort


----------



## Keitht (Jun 16, 2006)

Club Calida at La Manga, Spain

Review by Nimrod42


----------

